# Blood level spreadsheet



## PillarofBalance (Sep 27, 2017)

Betting on dizzle 

Who can email me the spreadsheet that calculates blood levels of test after injection? 

Working with a new endo. I need data. My total test was 296 on day 6. I warned her that it came back low at 100mg e5d. So she went with 100mg e7d...

I will say in her defense she actually knows about use as a ped and works to train primary docs on trt. Not an idiot. Just didn't want to take my word for it because I was a new patient.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 27, 2017)

I can email you noodz...or graham crackers.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 27, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I can email you noodz...or graham crackers.



I ****ing love graham crackers


----------



## DF (Sep 27, 2017)

I haven't seen Mr. Spreadsheet around in a bit.  He must be following the Hilary book tour.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Sep 27, 2017)

on 100mg e7d I come in at high 8s. I'm curios to see other people's levels on e7d and the mgs there on.


----------



## BigJohnny (Sep 28, 2017)

What would you normally run 250-300mg pw? Because that 100 didn't do a whole lot.


----------



## IHI (Sep 28, 2017)

Nutshell for ME personally on my scripted dosage, formly .5mL week of cyp to past 2yrs of .6mL every week
MY "average" is .1mL= 100 on labs.....so been averaging in mid 600's on .6mL/week of cyp.


----------



## Fladjengineer (Dec 6, 2017)

How does Cholesterol affect your TRT? if its high do they not recommend? Mine came back at 285 High. Now im worried they won't move forward with the HRT treatment.


----------



## Fladjengineer (Dec 6, 2017)

what are the deciding factors in blood work they are looking for to base their decision? I have my blood work results and waiting on the doctor consultation to find out where I stand.


----------



## DF (Dec 6, 2017)

Fladjengineer said:


> what are the deciding factors in blood work they are looking for to base their decision? I have my blood work results and waiting on the doctor consultation to find out where I stand.



The primary factor is your test level.  They may just want to treat your high cholesterol with meds to bring it down.


----------



## Fladjengineer (Dec 6, 2017)

Awesome! my test levels are 341, so I should be good to go.


----------



## DF (Dec 6, 2017)

Fladjengineer said:


> Awesome! my test levels are 341, so I should be good to go.



That will depend on your doc.  If you are with a trt clinic you are probably good to go.  If it's a primary care doc..... it could go either way.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 7, 2017)

And u guys still think it's good to pin test once a week?


----------



## Beezy (Dec 7, 2017)

Redrum1327 said:


> on 100mg e7d I come in at high 8s. I'm curios to see other people's levels on e7d and the mgs there on.



100mg e7d = 780-800


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 8, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> And u guys still think it's good to pin test once a week?



I have no problems with once a week.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 8, 2017)

I pin 100 mg every Monday and Thursday.  Level on Wed is always between 1150 and 1200.  This is Watson pharmacy test.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 8, 2017)

150mgs once a week is my sweet spot 

no boobs no zits bp is good 

on the testosterone cypiomate trt 

once a week seems more logical than twice

at the end of the year you'll have  pinned 52 times vs 104 

that ads up fast as the years go by .....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 10, 2017)

Dizzle's spreadsheets come with a coupon for discounted XL dildos


----------



## Seeker (Dec 10, 2017)

Yup once a week for me. I pin alot when I blast so it's nice to go back to weekly pins for a while


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 11, 2017)

Yep right now I got tc300 so its a quick 1/2 cc ventroglute 1/2 inch 27 gauge slin pin and good for the whole week


----------

